# Sex on the Beach



## MSnowy

Was out for a hike in the park and came upon these two


----------



## molested_cow

Wait what no close up shots??????

You need to work on the angles man!


----------



## kundalini

This is okay, but where's the money shot?


----------



## MSnowy

Oh for that your credit card will be charged $9.99 for the first minute $3.99 for every additional minute after that.


----------



## kundalini

I have a r-e-a-l-l-y good credit line.


----------



## mishele

K..... you need to post up a money shot!! I know you have one!!
OP....froggie sex never did much for me.....lol


----------



## MSnowy

Different croaks for different folks


----------

